# Mi sembra strano che non venga a trovarmi a casa (IT)



## mikasa_90

Ciao.

Come tradurre:

Mi sembra strano che non venga a trovarmi a casa?

Grazie


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

_Mi se pare ciudat ca nu să vină să mi viziteze acasă_.

I'm guessing it's "trovare" with the sense of making or paying someone a visit.
Wait for any other suggestions.

La revedere.


----------



## mikasa_90

Sì nel senso di visita 

Grazie


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

A couple of small corrections:

_Mi se pare ciudat să nu vină să mă viziteze acasă_.


----------



## deegee_sister

Trisia said:


> _Mi se pare ciudat să nu vină să mă viziteze acasă_.



This sounds a bit strange to me. I'd always say:

Mi se pare ciudat că nu vine să mă viziteze acasă.

Cheers,
Dee Gee


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Your version is perfect.

I tried not to change Serinus' version too much, because it was definitely correct, and I liked it.


----------

